# Corsa Sport System Problem



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

Have a slight problem. I am looking to purchase the Corsa Sport system for my 06 M6. I recieved a $350 gift cert to Jegs but they want 1300 for the system when I swear they are cheaper elsewhere. My question is a two parter; Is this system worth the money, and has anyone found it cheaper???
:willy: :confused


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

lol Disreguard thread, I called Jegs and they said they would match any price I find. Thanks for the help lol


----------

